# Stickers and CA finish



## Daddy1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I am making a pen for a Dallas Cowboy fan and decided to add a silver star sticker and seal it in with CA.  Well the CA took the silver off the sticker.  Is there a certain type of sticker I need to get?  I have seen others do this.  Is there a trick I'm missing?


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2015)

You might try sealing your sticker with clear acrylic before applying CA.  Let the clear coat dry for 12 hours.


----------



## Marnat3 (Jul 9, 2015)

What he said.:biggrin:


----------



## bjbear76 (Jul 9, 2015)

or apply modge podge to the sticker and let dry before your CA finish


----------



## CREID (Jul 9, 2015)

bjbear76 said:


> or apply modge podge to the sticker and let dry before your CA finish


 They still make Modge Podge? That's so 70's. 
Curt


----------



## csr67 (Jul 9, 2015)

CREID said:


> bjbear76 said:
> 
> 
> > or apply modge podge to the sticker and let dry before your CA finish
> ...



:biggrin:,yep.  I bought some "Martha Stewart" decopauge elixir stuff at the craft store and used it to make a stamp pen last week.  It worked perfectly.  I slathered a coat on over the stamps that were glued on a turned wood blank, waited an hour, then built up a heavy CA finish.  It turned out great!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Jul 9, 2015)

Wipe one quick thin coat of CA on there and let it dry. One, quick, thin coat.


----------



## IWC (Jul 9, 2015)

Wipe until it is GONE !  It will look way better without a cowgirls star. Just sayin


----------



## CREID (Jul 9, 2015)

IWC said:


> Wipe until it is GONE !  It will look way better without a cowgirls star. Just sayin


 Hey!!!! Hey now!!!!! No Haters.


----------



## Daddy1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  It never heard of modge podge!


----------



## bjbear76 (Jul 10, 2015)

Daddy1 said:


> Thanks everyone!  It never heard of modge podge!



My wife does a lot of crafts and she always has a jar laying around.  She usually gets it from Hobby Lobby or Michaels.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 10, 2015)

Modpodge takes 3-4 weeks to dry.


----------



## Daddy1 (Jul 13, 2015)

That modge podge worked GREAT!!!!  This just opened up a WHOLE LOT of options for me.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## csr67 (Jul 13, 2015)

Glad to hear that.  Yes, once I realized I could seal a stamp or anything glued to a bare wood blank, then CA over it to get a nice pen, lots of options opened up!  

Not sure about that prior comment regarding it takes 3-4 weeks for Modge Podge to dry.  Maybe is you put on a 1/2" coat!  I brushed a light coat over a stamp pen, let it dry one hour on a warm day, then did my CA finish.  It turned out perfect with no issues.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't take my word for it. Do like I did look on the website and cal the company and ask.  It's a WATER based product. It does take time to dry.


----------



## CREID (Jul 13, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Don't take my word for it. Do like I did look on the website and cal the company and ask.  It's a WATER based product. It does take time to dry.


 I spent over 30 years in the inks and coatings business with the last 20 plus years specializing in water based inks and coatings ( modgepodge would be classified as a coating ). If ANY waterbased product put on at the thickness that would be used to coat something on a pen took 3-4 weeks to dry, it would never dry. I doubt very seriously that it would take 3 - 4 weeks to dry. I actually know the chemistry behind waterbased products. If I were you I would call the company and ask your question again and be more clear on what exactly you are asking. 
Curt


----------



## Daddy1 (Jul 17, 2015)

So initially the modge podge worked good....but when I went to sand it it peeled off in layers.  I switched to clear acrylic and had much better results.  Here's what I did!


----------



## csr67 (Jul 17, 2015)

Daddy1 said:


> So initially the modge podge worked good....but when I went to sand it it peeled off in layers.  I switched to clear acrylic and had much better results.  Here's what I did!



Are you applying CA finish over the modge podge once it's dried?  I did the modge podge on my stamp pens, let dry, then did 2 thin, 8 med. CA coats.  I then wet sanded to 12,000 MM pads and polished with Hut's on my buffer.  No peeling of finish at all.


----------



## Daddy1 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am now working on the Cowboys pen and using acrylic but the process is S L O W. Trying to build up the coats so you can't feel the sticker and the pen in smooth and even.  I think next time I will make the pen and just cast it in PR.  
CSR67,  I will give it another shot maybe.  I'll apply it and let it dry for 1-2 days and see what happens.


----------

